# Massive squid hauled off Victorian coast ( 9msn Australia )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=569498
Click on the link to the images


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Some size of beastie, don't think I'd want to meet it on a dark night!
LOL


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Nothing to fear from it i'd think Jim more to fear from the Humbolt Squid you get in the Sea of Cortez off Mexico's Pacific coast ( 1m long and if you fall in beside the men fishing for them they WILL attack you and have killed in the past !! )


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Here's looking at you, Squid!*

Here is a giant squid caught of New Zealand a couple of years ago. It is 7 metres long, weighs in at 250 Kg and is frozen in a block of ice. This photo was taken at Mooloolooba, Qld, but I think the creature is now at the Melbourne Aquarium.

Forget the massive calamari rings - these animals have no swim bladder like fish because the pressure in their deep water habitat would just crush the air in one, instead they are full of ammonia which, being less dense than water, helps them to float. The ammonia comes from the squid's own waste products. Hence, the flesh would taste a "wee" bit unpleasant. That's what I was told at Mooloolooba anyway.

Bon appetit.

John T.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Humboldt Squid*

Here's a short film about the nasty Humboldt Squid:
http://www.kqed.org/quest/television/view/774

The squid are moving up the California coast partly due to climate change and partly in search of movie roles.
A disappointing Doomsday scenario is suggested at the end of the clip. Get stuck into your fish 'n' chips while you still can.

John T.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Yip, we got it in the Melbourne Aquarium, all packed in ice.
CBoots


----------



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

*Is that the sick squid you owe me ??*
 (Somebody had to say it!)


----------

